# Will they EVER sleep through the night????



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Hi all. I'm pretty new here, as well as a first time owner of two sweet baby chis. I've had them for almost a week now. My question is will they ever sleep through the night? They have been getting up at 3am every day to go play. I get them back to bed within an hour, but I find myself falling asleep at work because I am so tired! Last night I fed them at 7, then put their food away in hopes that they would go potty before bed and sleep through the night. Well, they were up at midnight wanting to play, then back up at 5. Any suggestions???


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Where do they sleep at? Tader has almost always slept in the bed with me when he was a puppy he would sleep a little bit & then jump on you to wake you up so you would play with him I dont remember when he finally slept through the night. Chili sleeps in his cage at night he isnt pottytrained yet & I refuse to have another dog pee in my bed during the night (Tader would pee in the bed no matter how many times you took him out!!!) He sleeps through the whole night in his cage with no problems.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

They sleep together in a bed on the floor of my bedroom. They usually start playing and barking at eachother, which is my cue to take them outside. My husband doesn't want the pups in bed with us, because he's afriad he will accidently roll over on to them. I tried the kennel at first, but they have been really good about sleeping in their bed and waking me up when it's time.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I have never had a problem with mine. They have all slept in bed with us and so far no accidents. They have also slept thru the night--maybe is because they don't get enough exercise before they go to bed. i usually let mine go to play for at least 2hrs by then they'll be ready to go to sleep.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby is exactly 9 months old today and she has no problems sleeping through the night. She used to wake up ALOT, but definitely not anymore. In fact, if I try to wake her up for a smooch or something, she will growl and snap at me, which I'm training her not to do because it's not very nice. She does still get up pretty early in the morning though...about 6:30am. On weekends though, I get up with her, feed her, and she goes potty, and then it's back to bed! I'm sure you're just experiencing restlessness with your baby chi because he or she is still young. Just hang in there!!


----------



## CICENIA (Mar 22, 2006)

Pee Wee was a problem at first. He's almost 4 months old and he was crying all through the night. I finally had to seperate him from everyone, he sleeps in a playpen in my daughter's room right now. I just give him a small pee pad, blanket, bear and water. I need to change this soon, as my daughter has relocated to the living room. He still seems to wake at night but he goes right back to bed. I kind of regret giving him a pee pad at night, cuz its not the right way to train him (people say). I'm still learning!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

sevdev said:


> Hi all. I'm pretty new here, as well as a first time owner of two sweet baby chis. I've had them for almost a week now. My question is will they ever sleep through the night? They have been getting up at 3am every day to go play. I get them back to bed within an hour, but I find myself falling asleep at work because I am so tired! Last night I fed them at 7, then put their food away in hopes that they would go potty before bed and sleep through the night. Well, they were up at midnight wanting to play, then back up at 5. Any suggestions???



I hav a new baby too and boy do I understand :sleepy1: I'm soooo tired and my alleries are horrible right now so I'm taking meds that make me more tired:sleepy2: Mia sleeps til around 5 or 6 am but I'm soo not used to getting up that early I stay up late so it's hard. 

My other 2 sleep through the night so it will get better but it might be a while


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

He, he I completely understand you and I know how you feel. But you've only had your puppies for a week and that's not all that much. It usually takes a few months (it did with me) and you should see me every morning while coming to my classes at university!!   I was soooo tired! 
Only thing you can do is let them sleep somewhere they can't disturb you. My dog sleeps in his own bed that's in the kitchen and we're all happy  .....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi was like that for the first month I had her. Well, not quite that long, but it was about a month before she would sleep through the night. It was another month after that though that she learned to go to bed at a decent hour, and then another month still before she learned to get me up at a decent hour and not at five in the morning >_< But yes, eventually they will sleep through the night, I was sooo happy when Yoshi finally did. They're just like babies eh ... they don't sleep at night, they sleep when they're tired, then they get up when they aren't. They have no regular sleep cycles yet, as they get older though, they will.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Well i had no problem's with millie and sleeping she has allway's sleeped in my bed with my hubby and me and the only problem i have is my hubby and her take up all the room lol but i do play with her for about 1 hour every night before we go to bed and she tells me when it's time to go to bed at 11.00pm and also tells me when she needs to go to weewee at 6.00am every morning and then we go back to bed hehehe and don't get up till 10.00 am


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

The first week I had Lola I would hold her to sleep and then had a tub on the floor w/ a puppy pad in it so she could use it during the night w/ out me having to get up....then I started leaving her in the kitchen w/ her bed and puppy pads and a night light. That's usually how she sleeps now...she wakes up around 8am to play or come lay w/ me in the bed. I was always so scared of rolling over and/or hurting her but now that she's gotten bigger I feel more safe. Last night I let her sleep the whole night w/ me and there were no accidents and we slept peacefully throughout the night.


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

I had the same promble. Pixie sleeps in a dog carries on my bed next to my pillow the bag is big because it's my other dogs bag. she would wake up and scratch it like at 3:00 am and I would get her out. So one day I was like that it . So one night when she got up I didn't move at all or said nothing and that was it now she sleeps through the night lol


carrier


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your feedback! It is so nice to know that I don't have psycho dogs! There's just something about 3am and 5am, huh?? One night, my 5 year old daughter came in and woke me because the dogs had gotten out of my room and into hers. They were yipping at her to get up. It was pretty funny! I usually get home from work by 6, and let them run the yard until 9 or so. Do you think it has anything to do with what time I feed them???? i will get pics of them this weekend to post. My vet has already tried to steal them!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

They sound so cute!! It must be fun to have two puppies!
When I used to crate Carl he would wake up around 5 am every morning to poop...this went on for like a month before I finally decided to just let him sleep on his bed, gated in the kitchen. Then he could pee or poop whenever he wanted to. He would start whining around 7 am because he hates being alone.

Now he's 8 months old and he sleeps with me. When he first started sleeping with me a month ago, he would wake up around 6am all the time, but then he started sleeping in later and later. Now on the weekends he'll sleep until 8-8:30. (By then my mom is awake so I can put him downstairs and go back to sleep!)
On mornings when I have to get up at 6:30 for school, Carl never wants to get up that early, lol. He just keeps on laying in bed while I get ready. It's really hard to get out of bed now for school because I want to stay in bed and snuggle with my puppy!! He's so cuddly


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Carl is just adorable! These two pups are just hysterical together. They tease eachother constantly! Chinga (female) insists that she is the alpha, but Fuego (male) gives her a run for her money! Chinga has a lot of health problems, so she is tiny compared to Fuego. Most of the time, she has him convinced that she's the boss!


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahahh! That's the way I am w/ Lola...it felt so good to cuddle with her that I didn't want to wake up!!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

mine is 3 months now and he sleep very well thru out the night. i would play with him before he go to bed (that woyld make him tired). he would go to sleep around 10 or 11 at night. before he would get up around 6:30. I would let him out to play a little bit then he was back to bed til 9 or so. But now he would go to bed at the same time and sleep straight thru the night til 10AM. Yeah, i know he sleep alot. i think that's b/c he's still young. 
when we brought him home around 9 weeks old, the first week was horrible. he would wake up twice during the night and cried. I would sit site there and reached to pet for a little, but i don't play with him. that might cause a habit. the first nigth with us he sleep in my room in his crate, but now he sleep in the kitchen in his crate with pad, food, and water. Maybe you can try buying him a snuggle toy that can be microwave to keep him warm and it make him feel less homesick(feel like he's snugguling up to his brother and sis). that what i did with mine. I got it at petsmart. I know how you feel, i've never get up early before, when Tofu came along, every morning was horrible. I was so tired and would fall asleep in class which that never happen before. Don't worry, it's only temporarily you'll be fine.


----------

